# Market Map of the Digital Photography Industry



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 24, 2018)

```
<a href="https://photolemur.com/digital-photography-map">PhotoLemur</a> has made us this pretty awesome “Market Map of the Digital Photography Industry” infographic. It shows pretty much every company involved in the vast industry.</p>
<blockquote><p>The aim of this initiative is to become the gate to the digital photo industry and to help photographers, new companies, VC’s, entrepreneurs, journalists, and bloggers to understand who the major players in the world’s digital photo industry are.</p>
<p>Note that some companies work in more than one segment so we decided to link them only to their primary segment on the map.</p>
<p>Feel free to contribute!</p>

</blockquote>
<p> </p>
<p> </p>
<div id="attachment_33186" style="max-width: 738px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ecosystembig2.jpg"><img class="size-large wp-image-33186" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ecosystembig2-728x546.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="546" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ecosystembig2-728x546.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ecosystembig2-768x576.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ecosystembig2-225x169.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ecosystembig2-610x457.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Click for larger || image credit // PhotoLemur</p></div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 24, 2018)

I added Samyang to the original graphic


----------



## LDS (Jan 24, 2018)

Some mistakes, i.e. Canon Irista under "Desktop Photo Editors". "Digital printers manufactures" are ignored. Of course nobody prints, today, right? : While "Digital Printing Services" looks to be very "country-wide", not "world-wide".

Building such a map would require a real extensive knowledge of the whole market and world. Maybe they should ask Photokina people...


----------



## exquisitor (Jan 24, 2018)

Sigma is missing in lens manufacturers.


----------



## tmroper (Jan 25, 2018)

The "Digital Printing Services" list is pretty short. There must be hundreds of them--or at least that's what it seems like every time I think of doing a zine and try to find info. on printers. And since Blurb in on the list, it apparently tries to list more than just getting individual prints.


----------



## 3dit0r (Jan 25, 2018)

Capture One is missing from Raw Editing.


----------



## djack41 (Jan 25, 2018)

Wow, with Canon sitting on its duff, I admire the creativity of this web site to find content, however random.


----------



## pknight (Jan 25, 2018)

What a joke. A list of Raw processors without Adobe Camera Raw? As a road map, this is more like a malfunctioning GPS.


----------



## pknight (Jan 25, 2018)

exquisitor said:


> Sigma is missing in lens manufacturers.



It's there now. Did someone add it?


----------



## exquisitor (Jan 25, 2018)

pknight said:


> exquisitor said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma is missing in lens manufacturers.
> ...



It is still missing in the original file at photolemur.com, as well as Samyang. As Craig mentioned earlier, he obviously added both to the local version at CR.


----------

